# Hello From St. George, Utah



## Mtthwlw

Hi all,
Last spring my dad and I started with 4 colonies, two at my house, two at his. I've totally enjoyed this past summer of beekeeping. It's a maddening/peaceful endeavor and I love it. 

One of my hives has done well. I didn't get any honey this year, but the hive is heading into fall with two deep 10-frame hive boxes full of honey. I'm satisfied. (The other of my hives didn't last to July before the Queen died and the colony had to be combined with my initial hive.) My dad has one successful and and one smallish hive this fall.

I'm excited to get into the forums and learn what I can here. I don't know many other beekeepers in my area (the hot dry and occasionally cold and windy Southwestern US) and much of the information out there on keeping seems to be written from a more hospitable Southeastern perspective.

Are there many of you out there on Beesource.com who live in the Soutwest? I'd be interested to hear from Southern Utah, Nevada, NM, Mojave desert areas of CA, and AZ. Are you out there? How successful have you been?

Glad to have found this forum,
Matthew


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Welcome Matthew from sunny, freezing, dry, soggy Florida with all the visitors (AHB, SHB, Varroa, foulbrood, IAPV, KPV) migratory beekeepers bring back to Florida.


----------



## cklspencer

Welcome! It's great to hear you are getting off to a good start.


----------



## Nephidoc

Hello from Nephi... Your colder cousin to the North!

I had a hive die out last winter... no reason I could find.
Many girls left with tons of honey.


Stan


----------



## Specialkayme

Welcome to the site!


----------



## lisonbeerawhoney

Hello im from st george also. Whats ya name?


----------



## ccar2000

Welcome Matthew, I am from the SoCal High Desert. Antelope Valley to be specific. It has been a tough go for me. This year has been the best for local forage. I agree, beekeeping has been quite a trip


----------



## Jackson Bee Hives

Hi Matthew,
I have a hive that I need someone to come look at. I started the hive in the spring and I'm feeling lost about how to check it, etc... Would you be able to come by my home and take a look at it? I'm not sure you're even into bee's anymore. Let me know. I live in St. George, out in Little Valley. My phone number is 435-627-0349. I'm desperate. I don't know anyone in St. George that keeps bees. Thanks. Sally J.


----------



## kincade

Hello from slc!!!


----------



## featbee

hello and welcome to the site from northwest colo.
featbee


----------



## rioverde

Matthew,

I am a beekeeper and I live in Moab, Utah. We have about 20 or so beekeeper, mostly new to bees here in Moab. Most people started in 2009 and 2010. I am a more elder beekeeper born in 1933. I started beekeeping in the early 1980's in Colorado. I purchased 4 nucs in 2010 from Zia Queen Bees of Truchas,New Mexico. The bees have done well here in Moab. It has been a tough year for the bees this year. We have had a lot of queens die off, and we are so isolated it is hard to re-queen. I hope to start grafting and raising a few queen next spring for the folks here in Moab. 
Our Grand County bee inspector will be in St. George tomorrow to inspect some hives. His name is Jerry Shue and his cell # is 435-260-8581. If you receive this message in time give Jerry a call and he will try to hook up with you. If you have any questions that I might help you with, my email address is [email protected] and my phone is 435-259-4060. Regards Roy Vaughan


----------



## Montana Bee

Hello and welcome to the forum from Big Sky Montana


----------

